
Racking Mac Pro (trashcan) in a Datacenter - jijojv
http://photos.imgix.com/racking-mac-pros
======
teovall
That's cool and all but how on earth is it not more financially advantageous
to just port their software to Linux and run it on commodity hardware?

This is staggeringly inefficient. Not just in the cost of the hardware, but
all the lost time spent designing this rack system. Not to mention the costs
of performing repairs. Macs are not designed for maintainability.

------
JoshTriplett
Despite what seems like a comical waste of space, this does have 4 systems per
4U chassis, which averages out to 1U per system.

(Though I'd also suspect the actual guts of a Mac Pro could pack much more
densely than 1U each in a blade-style form factor.)

